# Boer X Oberhasli Drafters?



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Can Oberhasli X Boer goats be used for draft work? I know they wouldn't be so good for pack but maybe draft? Any thoughts?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

depends on the goat. Is it willing to work, to walk ahead (in case you want to really drive, not only let it pull)?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree, only way to know is to put the time and money in and find out. Id hope the ober side would win out but you never know.


----------

